# Sheep As Bait



## CV_Sniper53 (Apr 15, 2007)

out where i hunt, theres a huge herd of sheep 
and i read on here people tying a chicken to a string and staking it down
but would a sheep work ?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I hope you are not talking about staking out a live sheep or killing one for bait?  Calling works better anyways. Learn to sound like a sheep in distress or a chicken, Actually you can buy those sounds. I have used chicken sounds successfully. I never tried a
sheep...BAaaa....BAaaa....BAaaa, hows it sound? :lol: ....Good luck to ya.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, you could probably find one that sounds like sheep because i live on a pig farm and i found one that sounds like a pig squel so i will use it around the farm real close


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The coyotes will not be far from this sheep herd. Get out there and use some distress sounds. If you have an electronic caller like these guys said there should be a sound you could purchase. I would say any distress sound should give results however.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

CV_Sniper53

PM Sent.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Danny B said:


> \I never tried a
> sheep...BAaaa....BAaaa....BAaaa, hows it sound? :lol:.


Wouldn't reccomend that in the backwoods of West Virginia. You'll end up like Ned Baetty.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Who in the Hell is Ned Baetty, does he sing? You got to remember, I'm from the Elvis and Little Richard times. Bee-bop-a-luma...Shaa-na-naa and Baaa...Baaa...Boo....... :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

You are from that era and you have never heard of Ned Beatty? Whatever you do, don't end up on a canoe fishing trip down any rivers down south...Squeal like a Pig!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I was already old when that movie came out. By the way, movies arn't real :lol: but predator hunters are.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, I wasn't even born when that movie came out but I know who Ned Baetty is!!! He's the one that got molested by some hilljack- and it's made me cringe everytime I hear someone make farm animal noises! LOL!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya i would defintely not try to bait with a live sheep....thats gotta be illegal. Try calling buy a speker and some electronic calls...that should do the trick good luck :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

honkbuster3, it don't really matter if it's illegel. It's sure not what I'd call predator calling. Aww, but I'm an oldtimer with old ideas, so don't pay attention to me. :wink:


----------

